# Solved: Issue with opening .xlsx file even after compatibility pack installed



## Mussel (Jan 28, 2010)

I am currently using microsoft xp (sp3) with office 2003 installed. I downloaded the office compatibility pack and i am able to open all office 2007 documents under my administrator account. When i log off and log on as a limited user i can open all office 2007 documents except excel.

Whenever i try to open an .xlsx document it gives me an error stating that this file is not recognizable. i have tried uninstalling and re-installing the compatibility pack and get the same results. My administrator account goes thru the conversion process and everything can be read just fine, but the limited user account receives the error with excel documents.

Thank you,
Mussel


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

From MS:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/924074
Additionally, Office XP must be updated with the following three updates that were released after SP3:
"918420 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/918420/ ) Description of the security update for Microsoft Excel 2002: July 11, 2006
917153 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/917153/ ) Description of the update for PowerPoint 2002: July 11, 2006
917347 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/917347/ ) Description of the update for Word 2002: July 11, 2006
To verify that these updates are installed for Office XP, follow these steps, as appropriate your operating system."
Since you just are having problems with Excel, make sure you have everything updated.
However, if you do have all the updates, there are several good suggestions in this thread:
http://help.wugnet.com/office/Office-Compatibility-Pack-Problems-Excel-ftopict1031341.html
Good luck!


----------



## Mussel (Jan 28, 2010)

Slurpee,
I appreciate the help, all my updates were current and the the link you provided http://help.wugnet.com/office/Office...ct1031341.html
had a way to get it to open. if i change the .xlsx to open with microsofts open xml converter than the file opens just fine.

It still doesnt explain why it opens normally under admin and wont open without the change under other users, but at this point it is working and that is the important thing. Again thank you


----------

